# Blood in Stool



## Warrior09

Hello everyone,

This morning I woke up to having for the first time ever blood in my stool. The wierd part about it is that I have no pain or discomfort.  I feel fine.  I have had Crohn's for a little over 5 years but have never had any blood in my stool which is causing me some stress.  If there is no pain is there something to worry about?


----------



## My Butt Hurts

Is it bright red or dark?  Bright red is fresh, and usually not something to worry about.  My bleeding comes and goes, and more often than not could be from just a little tear or a hemmerhoid or something.  If it happened too often or seems like too much, you should have it checked out.
Dark blood is coming from higher up and is more of a concern I think.


----------



## Crohn's 35

HI Warrior I know how you feel, exactly.  I had cramping my left from time to time and My gi kept saying it is IBS.  I had a colonoscopy  earlier in Feb, and obiviously missed the the sigmoid area totally.  A week later I was having blood come with the mucous, I was not in pain, but a bit of sore ness.  It was light coloured blood so I didnt worry.  Then I sarted to vomit and went to emerge, two days later, sigmoid scope and took a biospy, Crohn's colitis.  Dark blood is the worst but any blood should be looked at.  Just to be on the safe side.  My sister who has Crohns colitis bled alot and no pain.  Everyone is different.  I wouldn't panick. Do you have left side tenderness and are you losing mucous?  Hang in there.


----------



## Nyx

When I was first diagnosed I had blood and no pain whatsoever.  My problem was that I had too much blood, I wound up in emerg getting a blood transfusion.  Keep an eye on it, and definitely get it checked out...better to be safe than sorry I always say.

Good luck!


----------



## imisspopcorn

Keep an eye on it Warrior...The amount of blood loss is hard to judge especially when it is mixed with water....I would call your GI first thing in the morning on Monday.....Although it may be something minor like a hemorrhoid, it is still a new symptom for you. It is always best to get it checked out.....If you start to feel weakness, dizzyness or increased heart rate, a trip to the ER or urgent care might be wise.....Just so they can do a quick blood count to see how much loss has occured....Good luck.


----------



## rygon

Ive had bright coloured blood in my poo everyday for the last 3-4 yrs. Finally went to docs a yr ago to sort it out. Got diagnosed with IBD and then the specialist told me as its only a little bit theres no point in surgery to fix it.

Remembering him saying that if its after passing the stool its not too bad, just when you go to the toilet and blood/mucus comes out before/during/after then it means your colons inflammed / hurting (?)


----------



## Misty-Eyed

I never used to have bleeding when I was first diagnosed and many years after that and I was really ill then. Now I do tend to get it now and again. It usually takes me by surprise to find the toilet water bright red when I've otherwise been feeling ok. It only happens on occasion though. When it happens more frequently I tend to be more worried. 

Like everyone else says, I'd ask your GI for reassurance. Try not to worry too much about it though.


----------



## kenny

Ive never really figured out what blood in the stool looks like. My GI guys ask about it all the time but I shrug and say, "not really sure"

I always figured Blood in the bowl or on the paper is different. Sometimes it gets to the point I can feel blood run down my butt cheek and drip into the toilet. It bothers me, but only seems to happen when I push the diet thing these days. Then again that is how I got into this mess in the first place. I was experiencing blood for a few years. I went to my GP who took a look, said I had a fissure and scheduled a scope. The scope came back clean so I spent the next 6 years trying to eat healthy, take pysilium fiber and blamed myself for being careless every time it happened. Until finally I was so sick I was afraid I might die so I went to emergency where they agreed with my fears and told me to NEVER NEVER push myself that far ever again 

my GF was amazed when I told her how many years I had been bleeding out my butt. NO it is NOT normal she said.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Blood in the stool is pretty much a daily occurrance for me. I get very dark diarrhea mixed with yellow bile.

Because of it I'm rather anemic.


----------



## Agent X20

Blood in stool is a bit of a misnomer for me... it's more like stool in blood!
I used to get a toilet bowl full of bright red blood, a bit like the Texas Chainsaw Massacre. At it's worse it would last for a week, by which time I'd be using Colifoam, a steroid based enema I'd have to "apply" twice a day.
Since I've been on Imuran this alarming occurence has more or less stopped and I will only occassionally get a small amount of blood, which clears up after one poop. Best to check with the doc if it keeps happening, if only to rule out anything serious and put your mind at rest.


----------



## gibby

One of my main and often first symptoms of a flare is bleeding, and yeah i once bled so much over a period of time that i needed transfused.....so its one to watch and get advice about....especially if its not the normal for you...its the norm for me and as soon as it happens i get checked out, the fact its not happened to you before requires investigation...

if the bleeding is after a BM then sometimes they put it down to trauma or piles or something like that, but if its mixed with mucous, mixed with the stool or comes during or even before a BM then its likely to be associated with flareup and inflammation/ulcers bleeding or something.

worth getting it looked at, cos its not supposed to be there! hope its all ok though.....

keep us updated...


----------

